# SYMPHOBIA 2 update now at NI for encoding



## ProjectSAM (Sep 19, 2011)

Dear users,

The upcoming SYMPHOBIA 2 update is currently at Native Instruments for encoding, the last stage before release.

Long in the making, this update is our biggest so far, offering gigabytes of additional sample content, a completely rewritten script and loads of new features.







Over the coming days we will announce some of the new features on our social networks. So make sure to join our new Facebook page and Twitter account now!

The update will be a free download for all existing SYMPHOBIA 2 users.

Cheers,
Maarten


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 19, 2011)

Can't wait to see the details Maarten. Do you have an ETA on the next Symphobia 1 update, btw?


----------



## stonzthro (Sep 19, 2011)

Excellent news Maarten!


----------



## dcoscina (Sep 19, 2011)

Terrific news Maarten! Symphobia 2 gets used in almost every project I'm on. Glad to read about new sample content


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Sep 19, 2011)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## muziksculp (Sep 19, 2011)

This might make me consider Symphobia 2 ! 

Thanks for the update.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2011)

We're getting a new UI, WOW.


----------



## EwigWanderer (Sep 19, 2011)

Fantastic!! o-[][]-o


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 20, 2011)

Looks like PS aren't doing rolling updates here, so for anyone not following Twitter / Facebook, here's today's update:

SYMPHOBIA 2 update feature: new 450 MB "Horns with Trombones" instrument, with DXF octave performances and cliffhanger clusters as DXF and pre-recorded crescendi.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2 ... 1775654482

And yesterdays:

SYMPHOBIA 2 update feature: color-coded keyboard showing you instrument range, active & available keyswitches and round robin cycle reset key. Multis now also have a color-coded keyboard conveniently showing you where each of the Multi's instruments start and stop.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2 ... 1775654482


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 21, 2011)

Today's updates:

Full Orchestrator staccato patch range extended plus Symphobian Drums, bonus bass drum and snare drum samples added to quickly layer with the orchestra

SYMPHOBIA 2 update feature: 10 new inspiring Multis including "Femme Fatale", "Rings of Saturn", "Sniper Mission" and "This Is Just Madness". Note the color-coded Multi keyboard in the screenshot, showing you where the various Instrument ranges are located on the piano.

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2 ... 1775654482


----------



## Ed (Sep 21, 2011)

After this long the update better be mindblowing.


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 21, 2011)

Ed @ Wed Sep 21 said:


> After this long the update better be mindblowing.



Ed - I think you need to get out!


----------



## germancomponist (Sep 21, 2011)

Ed @ Wed Sep 21 said:


> After this long the update better be mindblowing.



Huh...... ))))


----------



## noiseboyuk (Sep 29, 2011)

This is a much bigger deal than the other features so far mentioned:



> SYMPHOBIA 2 update feature: Horns+Trombones unison Legato Ensemble now also has 2 dynamic layers with expressive DXF mod-wheel control!



http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=2 ... 1775654482

I wonder if its just this one patch that gets the extra treatment? A step in the right direction, anyway.


----------



## KMuzzey (Sep 29, 2011)

Love love love love love. I'm such a ProjectSAM fanboy... just love the sound of it all. Free updates of gorgeousness? I'm totally cool with that.

Kerry o/~


----------



## ProjectSAM (Sep 29, 2011)

Hey all,

Just to summarize - these are the SYMPHOBIA 2 1.3 features we announced on Facebook/Twitter *so far*.

- Dynamic layer added to Vcl+Db legato ensemble
- Dynamic layer added to Hn+Tbn legato ensemble
- Interface shows you only the relevant controls for the selected keyswitch
- Ability to adjust legato ensemble xfade length and overlap offset
- Ability to enable/disable low pass DXF filter for softest legato dynamic
- Ability to adjust release trail length and volume from interface
- Full Orchestrator patch extended and expanded
- 10 New Multis
- Color-coded keyboard for Instruments showing you active keyswitch and more
- Color-coded keyboard for Multis showing you where regions start and stop
- Round robin cycle reset/bypass piano key
- New 450 MB Horns with Trombones Instruments (cliffhanger clusters and octaves)

There's more coming! 

Cheers,
Maarten


----------



## stonzthro (Sep 29, 2011)

What a great and generous update Maarten!

Love ProjectSAM!


----------



## smoothielova (Sep 29, 2011)

SOOO EXCITED!!! o=?


----------



## ProjectSAM (Oct 3, 2011)

New features announced since our post above:

- Dynamic layer added to Vlns in Octaves legato ensemble
- Improved instrument naming, grouping and sorting
- Improved explanatory texts for selected keyswitch

Cheers,
Maarten


----------



## deniz (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi Maarten,

what about Symphobia 1.


Is there any plans for an update??Maybe same GUI Interface like Symphobia 2 and some new patches?(Legato)

Cheers.


----------



## ProjectSAM (Oct 6, 2011)

Hi Deniz,

A SYMPHOBIA 1 update with new GUI is in the works and will be available later this year.

Real legatos will stay exclusive to SYMPHOBIA 2.

Cheers,
Maarten


----------



## Mahlon (Oct 6, 2011)

Maarten Spruijt @ Thu Oct 06 said:


> Hi Deniz,
> 
> A SYMPHOBIA 1 update with new GUI is in the works and will be available later this year.
> 
> ...



Cool. Looking forward to it.


----------

